# Need some help



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just recently got a cold. Im usually fine with it but i herd ferrets can catch/ die from a cold! What do i do?!? I dont want to get him sick but i still wanna hold him. Any advice?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The virus that causes the cold is specific to humans. It can't be passed to animals.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

If it's just a cold you're fine, but if it's the flu or something in that category then stay away from the fuzz! I hope you get better soon!


----------

